# When did WSP FO's get so expensive?



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

It seemed like I had noticed the prices going up.  Out of curiousity, I just went through the "A's" on the alphabetical listing (30+ of them)  Every one of the was either $27 or $36 for a lb, those now seem to be the standardized prices.  Don't yell at me if you find variations in the FO's starting with other letters, though 

Also, far more were listed at $36 than $27.

This is a lot to me, I am willing to spend it on a favoritey-favorite, but for anything else I would find an alternative.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 10, 2015)

Ah I was so frustrated last night trying to make my order! They are SO expensive! A couple of my favorites that I can't go without are close to $40 per lb. and it's not a true 16oz by weight, which makes it even more annoying. The only thing to do is to try and find scents comparable from other sellers. Which is hard to do without wasting even more cash in samples. #soapmakerProblems


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a feeling that it started when they began offering free UPS shipping for all orders over $40.00. With the gargantuan increase on the price of the FOs, it seems to me that their 'free shipping over $40' is nothing more than a 'slight of hand' maneuver on their part.


IrishLass


----------



## TVivian (Sep 10, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I have a feeling that it started when they began offering free UPS shipping for all orders over $40.00. With the gargantuan increase on the price of the FOs, it seems to me that their 'free shipping over $40' is nothing more than a 'slight of hand' maneuver on their part.
> 
> 
> IrishLass




So true. Free shipping is never free. The way I justify it (because it needs justifying right?) is the rebate program. I usually get a good amount back each order and if I divide the savings between my FO's, it sorta brings them down to a normal price.. Sorta, almost.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

IMO, this is a mistake.  I like to use WSP for one-stop shopping purposes, so if I have an FO I want I often add other things.  But at those prices, I will be stopping by - and making those additional purchases - much less often.  Also, why is their lye so much more expensive than anyone else's?  $18.00 for 2 lbs?  

I kind of think they are now switching focus to marketing to newer soapmakers who want to buy everything in one place from a reputable supplier b/c it is so much less confusing.  The learning curve on pricing v. quality (and managing it so that you get different things from different suppliers) does take a while, but it is a costly one in this case.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 10, 2015)

I've noticed this too, and it is strange to me since there are so many quality options out there. I find myself using WSP less often since I find it difficult to justify their costs. I can remember when their EO was much more reasonable, and when they offered an 8 oz option for fragrance and EO. They said that they couldn't find 8 oz bottles....really???
The 8oz size was the best buy other than the larger 16oz. It seems that they are going for the consumer that uses smaller amounts, and is willing to pay for the 2oz size.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

TVivian said:


> So true. Free shipping is never free. The way I justify it (because it needs justifying right?) is the rebate program. I usually get a good amount back each order and if I divide the savings between my FO's, it sorta brings them down to a normal price.. Sorta, almost.



Viv, I guess subconsciously I have been weaning myself from them for a while, I noticed that I dropped from silver to bronze level this year, so the rebates are less as well.  But I am a hobbyist, I don't think I would ever spend enough to get enough of an offset to make their prices worth it in most instances.

I will probably never be able to wean myself from their Nag Champa, but I am sucking it up on that one.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 10, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> I can remember when their EO was much more reasonable, and when they offered an 8 oz option for fragrance and EO. They said that they couldn't find 8 oz bottles....really???


 
Shut the front door! Really? Wow, just wow. I gotta say that the ridiculousness of that excuse does not endear them to me much. :Kitten Love:



OliveOil2 said:


> The 8oz size was the best buy other than the larger 16oz. It seems that they are going for the consumer that uses smaller amounts, and is willing to pay for the 2oz size.


 


			
				not_ally said:
			
		

> I kind of think they are now switching focus to marketing to newer soapmakers who want to buy everything in one place from a reputable supplier b/c it is so much less confusing.


 
I do believe you gals are on to something there.

I just looked at the prices of the small handful of FOs I use most from them, and they are all in the most expensive bracket. :twisted:


IrishLass


----------



## TVivian (Sep 10, 2015)

I feel the same way about Brambleberry. They suck a newbie in with the soap recipes and tutorials and create a one stop shop for supplies. And now I just can't quit them .. That Black Amber Lavender is just so goooood isn't it?  

When I do a side by side comparison of the two companies, WSP still comes out cheaper by a little for what I order. Definitely don't order lye from either company.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

OO and IL, it is patently ridiculous to say that they could not find 8 oz bottles.  That comes close to being offensive/offending the intelligence of their customers.   They should fire the PR/CS person who came up with that one.


  I guess they are trying to minimize shipping losses in conjunction with maximizing product profits.  Which is fair enough, they are in business to make money.  But like most people,  I think, I really do not like being gouged on shipping.  Whether it is evident or disguised in the cost of products.  And I am no math genius, so if I can tell that is happening, I assume most people can!


  Viv, I love Black Amber Lavendar, too.  One of the reasons for my Brambleberry pit-stops, although I don’t use them for one-stop shopping anymore either.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2015)

There is very little I purchase from WSP fragrance wise. Things I so purchase I purchase all at once and usually wait for a sale. 

I remember when they jacked up their prices. I find it crazy as I've also noticed that when a fragrance is a good seller they raise the price on it. 

As for Brambleberry the only thing I got from them was energy and I'm phasing it out as Lemongrass out sells it lately. 

I pretty much get the rest of my stuff from NG, Elements, symphony scents, and others.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 10, 2015)

I am a hobbyist, so I don't purchase anything in huge quantities. I usually wait until I need several things and order from one supplier, because the shipping costs for me are more reasonable that way. I should add that I am in MN, so nothing is especially close to me. If I want a particular EO/FO, or something that only one supplier carries, I'll order whatever else I need at the time. But I've been wondering about what if I need just one thing. So I used coconut oil as an example and checked Brambleberry, WSP, and NG. Brambleberry sells 7 lbs CO for 16.80 + shipping to me is 12.35 - for a total of 29.15 or $4.16/lb. NB sells 8 lbs CO for 18.75 + shipping to me is 10.24 for a total of 28.99 or $3.62/lb. WSP sells 8 lbs CO for 23.95 + flat rate shipping of 7.95 for a total of 31.90 or 3.98/lb. So the difference between the highest (BB) and the lowest (NG) is .54, or $4.32 for 8 lbs of coconut oil. So, for me I think one stop shopping still makes sense.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 10, 2015)

You should check out Soaper's Choice for base oils.  Right now 7lbs of CO is 12.18

http://www.soaperschoice.com/


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 10, 2015)

I also noticed prices were higher, but I have checked and after adding in shipping from other companies they are still cheaper for me, and I can add other things without the shipping price going up.  Maybe it's where I live, New England.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

I was mostly talking about the FO's, that is where I have seen the prices going up steeply over the last few years.  The other stuff is more hit or miss.  Dibbles, if you have Amazon Prime, I like to get coconut oil from there, I get this one:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It works out to about $2.50/lb, shipping included.  I mostly use lard, CO, OO,  and castor, the lard and OO I buy locally (lard, $27 for 50 lbs at Smart and Final - yay! -  and OO from Costco).  Castor is expensive locally, so I do just wait on that and buy a bunch of bottles at once when I am ordering from one of the on-line 1 stop places.  The price on that is usually pretty close w/all of them.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 10, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> You should check out Soaper's Choice for base oils.  Right now 7lbs of CO is 12.18
> 
> http://www.soaperschoice.com/



Thank you for the suggestion. I have checked it out before, and when I decide to order larger (50 lb) quantities, I'll probably go there. But for my coconut oil example, with shipping I'd still be paying $3.68/lb. And since I usually have other items to include with an order, that usually ends up being the less expensive way to go. It would be completely different if I was a seller, working with larger amounts of supplies. It helps that I don't really have to worry about a bottom line, although I still always figure out the best price for what I happen to need at the time.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 10, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I was mostly talking about the FO's, that is where I have seen the prices going up steeply over the last few years.  The other stuff is more hit or miss.  Dibbles, if you have Amazon Prime, I like to get coconut oil from there, I get this one:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It works out to about $2.50/lb, shipping included.  I mostly use lard, CO, OO,  and castor, the lard and OO I buy locally (lard, $27 for 50 lbs at Smart and Final - yay! -  and OO from Costco).  Castor is expensive locally, so I do just wait on that and buy a bunch of bottles at once when I am ordering from one of the on-line 1 stop places.  The price on that is usually pretty close w/all of them.



Thanks not_ally. I do order from Amazon, and it's always nice to have something I need to add to the cart to meet the free shipping minimum (the dog is often a very lucky boy). I am using lard and just pick that up at the grocery store - I think I paid $1.99/lb yesterday, which is the cheapest I've found locally. I haven't been able to find castor at a reasonable price either, so I order that, sodium lactate, any butters, etc. 

I know your original thread was about the FO price hike. Sorry if I derailed it. I just wondered how the pricing worked out with the shipping, cost of product, etc. from the 'one stop' places commonly used and picked coconut oil as an easy example.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

No derailing issues!  I am the queen of the de-railers, if that was an issue the mods would have booted me within my first 10 posts or so 

I shop w/Amazon a lot, and they have some amazing algorythm in place which seems to make the Prime price the same as the cheapest if you got it from anywhere else (usually cheaper) when you include shipping for the others, plus it gets to your door in 2 days, and if you have issues you can print out a label and send it back for free.  Plus a lot of free movies and TV.   As you can tell, I am a Prime fan.  As well as a champion de-railer.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 11, 2015)

Man does this thread hit a nerve today. I went "shopping" on-line today and thought I'd try Sweet Cakes and nearly fell out of my chair at the prices. I tend to buy a lot from WSP and BB honestly because often BB gets here in a few days and I admit I'm a sucker for the free shipping with WSP when the fo's are not far off from BB.

I am totally down for some new options but checking out SC today I was not feeling hopeful...


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 11, 2015)

It's hard to imagine how much time I've spent shopping around on line, looking for decent FO prices, and buying samples, testing them out, changing suppliers, only to have them raise their prices to the point where I have to start all over again! To say that I'm frustrated is putting it mildly. I hate that WSP has many of my standard FOs, and that their prices have gone up so much. So I will certainly be looking elsewhere to see what I can replace. 

I can't remember, do they have a place on the checkout page where you can leave a note? If so, maybe we need to let them know that sadly, it has become necessary for us to start looking elsewhere due to their increase in prices. Not that it would make a difference, but if enough people stop buying from them, maybe they'll eventually get the message that the way to keep loyal customers is to treat them really well. It's hard to imagine that such a jump in prices won't make a lot of their customers start looking elsewhere. Seems to me that this all started back when they began charging for their ezine that had previously been free. New management maybe?


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 11, 2015)

They just moved too, new building costs?


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 11, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> They just moved too, new building costs?



There you go, that explains it. I had two favorite farmstands, just little stands by the side of the road. Well....both of them built nice, air conditioned buildings, and their reasonable prices were a thing of the past. Hey, somebody has to pay for that nice new building! Grrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 11, 2015)

WSP organizes their fragrance oils into categories. They have Standard, Premium, and Signature scents. I spot checked a few of them from the listing in their hard copy "Handmade" magazine listing. It looks like the Standard scents are $17.95/lb. I didn't look at all of them, but spot checked 5 or 6 of them and all were that price. The Premium scents that I spot checked were either $25.95 or $35.95/lb. All of the Signature scents that I checked were $35.95. Granted, there were far more Premium and Signature scents than "Standard," but it looks like there are still some good FO deals to be had.

Personally, I've found that WSP's FOs are a nice quality, and I'm happy to stock up on favorites if I'm also ordering 28 lb. tubs of coconut or palm oil. When I combine with my rebate rewards, that's when the free shipping REALLY makes a difference!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 11, 2015)

The problem for me, I guess, is that the ones I like the most are either Signature or Premium.  I can't break them down b/c I didn't look for them that way and don't even know what categories my favorites fall into (I know they are not Standard, though, b/c they all cost more than $17.95/lb!)  I almost never sample/buy an FO that is not well reviewed for sticking (at a minimum, usually I want them to be well-behaved, too), and the positive independent reviews I see, ie; non WSP product reviews, are almost always on the more expensive ones.  Not to say that some of their cheaper oils are not well-reviewed, I am just not seeing that.  I would be happy to buy one in one of my preferred scent families if I did, though!

I guess I just think that WSP is like most good FO suppliers, some of their FOs are great, some good, some middling, some bad.  But at this point WSP is considerably more expensive on standard FO pricing  than other good suppliers, and much more so than they used to be.  That does make them stand out in a not-so-good way.

ETA:  At this point I mostly buy FO's from WSP though, so free shipping on the heavy items (even if they are reasonably priced in the first place - for contra example, see the incredibly expensive lye) does not help me.  Yes, for some reason I take their lye prices personally


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 11, 2015)

I feel like a broken record but once again I will recommend FragranceBuddy for cost effective alternatives.  I've recently noticed many of the FB FOs look to be the same ones Peak sells at a higher price.  Yes some of the FB FOs have higher usage rates so it makes me wonder if they are diluting.  But the majority I have tried (especially the Lush dupes) are really nice and true to the original.

They're a good deal for me because shipping is fast and if you order more than $75 shipping is free.  BB does have a few FOs that I just can't find anywhere else (Tobacco & Bay Leaf) but it seems to take forever and a day to get from WA to AL!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 11, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I was mostly talking about the FO's, that is where I have seen the prices going up steeply over the last few years.  The other stuff is more hit or miss.  Dibbles, if you have Amazon Prime, I like to get coconut oil from there, I get this one:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It works out to about $2.50/lb, shipping included.  I mostly use lard, CO, OO,  and castor, the lard and OO I buy locally (lard, $27 for 50 lbs at Smart and Final - yay! -  and OO from Costco).  Castor is expensive locally, so I do just wait on that and buy a bunch of bottles at once when I am ordering from one of the on-line 1 stop places.  The price on that is usually pretty close w/all of them.



Ally - I wish there was a smart n final in Houston, that's a great price. I'm still trying to find good sources locally, but I don't know any other local soapers, so have very little to go on except my entire hunt n peck experience.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 11, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I feel like a broken record but once again I will recommend FragranceBuddy for cost effective alternatives.  I've recently noticed many of the FB FOs look to be the same ones Peak sells at a higher price.  Yes some of the FB FOs have higher usage rates so it makes me wonder if they are diluting.  But the majority I have tried (especially the Lush dupes) are really nice and true to the original.
> 
> They're a good deal for me because shipping is fast and if you order more than $75 shipping is free.  BB does have a few FOs that I just can't find anywhere else (Tobacco & Bay Leaf) but it seems to take forever and a day to get from WA to AL!



A brand new supplier that I looked up yesterday popped up w/ a tobacco bayleaf FO that sounds like it might be close if not the same as the BB one. 

http://www.theflamingcandle.com/can...rance-oil-a-z/tobacco-bay-leaf-fragrance-oil/

Never heard of them but, I might just try the 1 oz tester to see if its the same. The price is MUCH lower!!

FB may list the true usage rates based on the IRFA. I've noticed that many companies will just list an arbitrary 5-10% maximum even if the IRFA usage is higher than that. There are many FO's that have crazy high "acceptable" ussage rates but, that doesnt mean you are going to do that in soap/a B&B product. So, many manufacturers just already cut it down. 

As for WSP, yeah, prices seem much higher.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tip galaxy!  FB has a Tobacco & Bergamot that sounds pretty close so when I deplete my supply of BB Tobacco & Bay Leaf it will be a toss up between the two.  I really wish all suppliers would post the MSDS sheet as well as IRFA guidelines . . . it just gives me additional warm-fuzzies when the MSDS info is available.  Most of the time I use 1oz of FO ppo but lately I've been more aware/paranoid about usage rates.  Most FOs are just fine at that ratio but some need way more or way less so YMMV.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 12, 2015)

Their rising prices have made me feel a little better about buying from some suppliers that are a bit pricier. I don't sweat spending a few dollars more and knowing I'll probably love the FO, rather than saving a few pennies and having a 25% chance of being disappointed.

At this point, I'll use them when I need packaging or some additives and might chunk a FO or two in the cart, but I'm not going to be loading up there anymore.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 12, 2015)

Doriette, Well, I bought the 1 oz size w/the first class shipping. I should get it some time next week. I'll let you know if its the same.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Well I will sound like a broken record too, but I second what Doriette said about Fragrance Buddy. I am not saying that every fragrance they have will be the best you ever tried, but the fragrances compare to many that I have spent twice as much for. They do not have elaborate descriptions, but if you follow other soapers reviews there are some great fragrances at fantastic prices. Most of my favorites are from the Moonworks Collection, followed by Lush. Doriette the Bergamot Tobacco is nice, a little different than BB Tobacco Bay Leaf. It is strong and sticks in CP. I made an order for the Labor Day Sale and will post more reviews on the Fragrance Spreadsheet. OOB the Love Spell and the Sun & Sand smell very strong, and exactly like ones that I have spent much more for. I am out of town, so can't compare side by side. As far as WSP there are two of the less expensive bracket that I really like, Pink Grapefruit, and South Pacific Waters. I am starting to see them raise prices on base oils, and things like glycerin, and PKO.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 12, 2015)

I want to get some bigger quantities of the fragrances I like a lot and have been holding off because of the outrageous shipping costs and the price on the FOs themselves. I will check out Fragrance Buddy. Ty


----------



## rparrny (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't rule out Ebay for FO.  I've found several companies that offer very reasonable samplers, one offering 10/1oz bottles of your choice (and the list was quite long, probably near 50) for $25.99 with free shipping!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-O...ee-Shipping-/121634769153?hash=item1c51ff4901
Especially for those of us that don't sell, this is another option...


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

The only caveat I would raise about Ebay oils - or others from companies that are not well known - is that there is really no way to get independent verification/objective reviews of how well these oils stick in soap.  I have tried hundreds of FO's, and from all of those, only use maybe 30 or 40 at all, probably 15 regularly.  And those were mostly from well known, established companies, they have their winners and losers, too.  

I just found it really frustrating (not to mention expensive) to use an oil and not have it stick past a few days, or even a month or two, I want mine to hang on for dear life!  Of course, you still usually have nice, usable soap, but having the scent hang on is so important to me that I almost never buy anymore unless I can check out reviews about them before I do so.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> . As far as WSP there are two of the less expensive bracket that I really like, Pink Grapefruit, and South Pacific Waters. I am starting to see them raise prices on base oils, and things like glycerin, and PKO.



OO, I ordered the South Pacific Waters in the last sale and liked it OOB, I am glad that you like it!  I noticed the price increase on the PKO, too.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 12, 2015)

not_ally said:


> The only caveat I would raise about Ebay oils - or others from companies that are not well known - is that there is really no way to get independent verification/objective reviews of how well these oils stick in soap.  I have tried hundreds of FO's, and from all of those, only use maybe 30 or 40 at all, probably 15 regularly.  And those were mostly from well known, established companies, they have their winners and losers, too.


A valid point for sure, but not all of these companies are enigmas.  Some smaller companies look at ebay to increase their base.  Many of them make superior oils so they can compete with the big boys.  Either way it's still a risk but the samplers are reasonable and I'm a sucker to help smaller businesses succeed.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

R, I'm really not saying that lesser known companies make crappy oils.  But I am not talking about the companies per se, I am talking about the oils themselves.  If there are no reviews for them, I have no way of knowing if other people have soaped them, what they thought of them six months out, if they stuck/riced/discolored/accelerated, etc.  

With the larger companies, I can (or at least try to do so) by checking the boards, and I have foregone many a temptingly described FO based on that!  I have just spent so much money on FO's that don't work that for *me* it is kind of crazy not to have some idea of how an oil will work before I use it.  I have spent/wasted an awful lot of money on soap related stuff, but probably more on FO's than almost anything else, at least with respect to the wasting part.

I agree that this makes it hard for a new company to break into the market, although it is possible if the owners/founders are themselves soapers, see e.g. Mad Oils.  I am much less likely to hold back on buying stuff from them, even without prior information, because I know that the owner really knows what she is talking about, from being one of *us*.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 12, 2015)

Ditto to everything not_ally said.  At this point in my life (soaping and otherwise), I'd rather pay for known quality than take my chances. Maybe it's because I only make a batch or so a week, if something doesn't behave how I want it to - that's a whole week's worth of disappointment. Am I overpaying? For sure! I don't have time/inclination to to test 50 strawberry samples looking for the one that might work for $5. If I see one that gets great reviews for $15 - that's the one for me. If it's from a company I think will be around in a year, with a physical location and a reputation to protect - even better.  I'll gladly pay a bit more for that reassurance. 

That said - I'm on the hunt for a non-discoloring strawberry and will have to go the whole test them all out route next spring. I'll post results to pay it forward on all the fantastic testing y'all have so generously shared with me.  <Grumble> strawberry shouldn't be hard to find <grumble, grumble>


----------



## rparrny (Sep 12, 2015)

I hear you both and your right...but I'm more of a risk taker, experimenter....
Remember...YOU guys are the ones that adulterated me on FOs to begin with! :smile:

I have only started using them so I have no idea _what_ I like.  As far as longevity...no soap has lasted as long as six months in this house, they get used, given away or confiscated...
I have ordered some FOs from the better known companies, but so far have only used two...and waiting for others to arrive.  If I find one I absolutely love, like everyone else I will suck it up and pay the price...
But what if that one I love comes from a little company with a little price...?


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 12, 2015)

I would only hesitate to buy from an ebay supplier because I'd be afraid I couldn't get more if I really liked it!  And ditto what not_ally said about no reviews on how they perform in CP as far as discoloration, acceleration, scent retention, etc.  I guess I'm such a FO HO now that I need to be sure of a steady supply at a decent price . . . is there a 12 step program for fragrances?


----------



## Aline (Sep 13, 2015)

I am becoming a fan of FB. Apart from the prices and some great scents I love being able to buy just a pound of FO without being charged an arm and a leg for shipping! BB for would charge me $17.95 shipping for 1 lb of FO compared to $6.75 from Fragrance Buddy....

WSP is not free shipping to Hawaii - they take 20% off the price of the order but then add high shipping 



doriettefarm said:


> I feel like a broken record but once again I will recommend FragranceBuddy for cost effective alternatives.  I've recently noticed many of the FB FOs look to be the same ones Peak sells at a higher price.  Yes some of the FB FOs have higher usage rates so it makes me wonder if they are diluting.  But the majority I have tried (especially the Lush dupes) are really nice and true to the original.
> 
> They're a good deal for me because shipping is fast and if you order more than $75 shipping is free.  BB does have a few FOs that I just can't find anywhere else (Tobacco & Bay Leaf) but it seems to take forever and a day to get from WA to AL!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 13, 2015)

Not_ally definitely hit it on the head for me, if I can't read other soapers reviews I won't buy it. Luckily I have lots of resources to go to, I have an account at the soap review forum, I know how to search here for reviews, and those are first and foremost where I look if I am not as familiar with the supplier yet. I like suppliers that list behavior in cp, and BB gets points for showing me how it discolors to. The more information I can gather the more willing I am to buy regardless of cost.


----------



## cerelife (Sep 18, 2015)

I noticed a year or so ago that WSP 'standardized' their prices on many of their oils - a few were cheaper but the ones I tend to use a lot of like rice bran and castor went from something like $2/$3 per pound to $5.95/lb! Needless to say I now buy those oils from Soapers Choice.
And just a FYI about Coconut oil - Kroger now markets their own brand at $4.99 for a 30 oz jar. This makes it almost as cheap as ordering 50 lbs from Soapers Choice (with the shipping cost) and it's a heck of a lot easier to deal with the small jars than that huge cube!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 18, 2015)

cerelife said:


> I noticed a year or so ago that WSP 'standardized' their prices on many of their oils - a few were cheaper but the ones I tend to use a lot of like rice bran and castor went from something like $2/$3 per pound to $5.95/lb! Needless to say I now buy those oils from Soapers Choice.
> And just a FYI about Coconut oil - Kroger now markets their own brand at $4.99 for a 30 oz jar. This makes it almost as cheap as ordering 50 lbs from Soapers Choice (with the shipping cost) and it's a heck of a lot easier to deal with the small jars than that huge cube!



that's good to know about the Kroger brand. I'll look for it next time I'm over there... TY


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 18, 2015)

I know I keep posting this, but I think it's a great deal on CO for folks with Amazon Prime. 1 Gallon for $19.95 or $2.49 per lb

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## not_ally (Sep 18, 2015)

Snappy, you know I am board (thank you for telling me about it in the first place.)  Cheapest stuff around and it comes to your door.


----------



## osso (Sep 18, 2015)

The Snappy coconut oil is great! I hate digging to the bottom of that container though...


----------



## not_ally (Sep 18, 2015)

Osso, you are right about that.  Luckily (or not) lately, the CO has been liquid at RT in LA


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 19, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I know I keep posting this, but I think it's a great deal on CO for folks with Amazon Prime. 1 Gallon for $19.95 or $2.49 per lb
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I'm definitely getting this next time I need coconut oil, thanks.


----------



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 4, 2015)

I haven't purchased much from WSP. I do have to say though that I love fragrance buddy. I have ordered from them 4 times and all scents have soaped wonderfully. I also love mad oils for fragrance oils and mica. I love bulk apothecary for buyers and oils and other supplies. The chemistry store for chemicals.


----------

